
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (June 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.<p>============================================================<p>I built hirerefugees.org to connect refugees with work visas for safe countries and employers who want to help.<p>Please see:<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7829033<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hirerefugees.org<p>============================================================
======
logn
Meta:

Someone downvoted 30+ posts on here, all in a few minutes. That's not really
how downvoting is supposed to work. If people are submitting spammy or
offtopic freelancer posts, then downvote them, or if a person has a really
awesome freelance post, then upvote them, but don't game the system and make
everyone's posts grey.

~~~
sergiotapia
Seriously, what kind of person does that. If Dang has access to the downvoters
name, maybe he should have his downvote permissions revoked.

~~~
ritchiea
Agreed, I noticed a downvote and was concerned that I had unintentionally
angered someone. Mass downvoting in this thread to push your name to the top
is seriously inappropriate behavior.

~~~
yen223
For what it's worth, I've upvoted all the other freelancers who were in the
grey.

~~~
ritchiea
Thanks, that was extremely considerate of you

------
krrishd
Seeking Work: Remote or Denver, CO

[http://itskrish.co/freelance](http://itskrish.co/freelance)

I'm a full stack web developer available for hire. I can pretty much do
anything web-based you have for me, but my standard packages are:

    
    
        1) Landing Pages
        2) Organizational Websites
        3) Prototype/MVP of a web product
    

My 'stack':

    
    
        HTML/Jade/EJS
        CSS/LESS/Sass
        JavaScript
        Angular.js
        Leaflet.js
        D3.js
        Node.js (Express.js, Sails.js)
        MongoDB
        MySQL
        PostgreSQL
        PaaS/IaaS
    

Overall, I'm looking for quality clients and interesting work, and I'm a
student so that definitely factors into rates and discounts as well.

Something recent that I've been a part of was GoCodeColorado (GoCode.co), a
government run statewide competition regarding web application development for
civic purposes. I won 1st place at the Denver level, and made it to the top 10
in the whole state, where the top 3 won $25k and the opportunity to get $250k
more. During this experience, I worked quite a bit with the aforementioned
stack, winning acclaim for my work with the UI, data visualization/mapping,
and scalability of the backend of the product I built.

Some relevant links:

    
    
        - http://itskrish.co
        - http://itskrish.co/resume
        - http://linkedin.com/in/krishdholakiya
        - http://git.io/krish
    

Looking forward to hearing from you!

\- Krish Dholakiya (krishna.dholakiya(at)gmail(dot)com)

Edit: Downvotes? Is something wrong with my post?

~~~
johnnyg
I contract with HNers frequently and see nothing wrong with what you've
written...have an upvote.

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

My name is Ram Rachum, and I’m a freelance software developer. I help
businesses solve their problems using software, mostly by developing web-based
applications. I work mainly in Python and Django.

On the technical level, it’s my responsibility to have high problem-solving
skills; to design a good architecture for each project I work on; to implement
that architecture quickly and effectively; and to be experienced with the
languages and frameworks that I’m using, so when a problem comes up, I don’t
have to spend 2 hours to research and solve it but rather just 5 minutes,
because I’ve seen that problem dozen of times before.

On the project-management level, it’s my responsibility to communicate clearly
and honestly with the client and my collaborators on the project; to
understand exactly what the client wants to build as we plan together how to
build it; to always keep the client updated about progress; to have an owner
mentality and make decisions with the best interest of the client in mind; to
own up to mistakes when they happen; and to always get feedback as early as
possible from the client and from the users, so we know we’re not wasting time
going into blind alleys, and we’re spending time only on features that the
users are happy with. My email is ram@rachum.com . Send me an email and say
hello.

More details about me: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
iheartmemcache
SEEKING WORK - East Coast (Boston, DC, NYC) -- willing to go on-site at the
drop of a hat.

We used to, and still do, develop a lot of MVPs (2 or 4 of our MVPs got
acquired for approximately 30x what we dev'd them for), but moved into the
reporting, BI world. So it's more ETL and OLTP -> OLAP to Data Cubes and MDX
these days. Front-ends are usually done in the traditional SPA usually with
Knockout and React.js). ASP.NET C# since 3. WebForms, and classic.

We still do develop MVPs in iOS and Android for around $30k-50k for mobile
applications and we also still specialize in turning around failed projects
(we have an unbelievable amount of customers who went to odesk and got half-
written products for $6k-- we fix these.)

Then there's the un-sexy ERP/CRM/PPM stuff. Tons of SAP ECC/Basis/ByDesign
experience. Dynamics CRM/XRM and NAV. A bit of AX but just enough to hack
around.

Probably not the venue to espouse this talent but, hey, in case you have a
legacy business that needs work, especially BI work, our small shop is the
Bain (or BCG?) of analysis. E.g. we integrated 3 segmented products (1 COTS, 2
dev'd in house), generated a dashboard where managers could choose their KPIs
and generated ~485k in revenue (~35% above forecast) while eliminating
redundant labor.

Cleared for federal TS/SCI. Willing to travel for week long+ engagements.
Starting at $120.

Email me (principle) at andrew@amplete.io for case studies and a time to setup
a phone call.

------
logicdispatch
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Southeast/Mid/West Michigan

We are a small, experienced team trying to get off the ground doing cross-
platform mobile, web, desktop and game development.

Languages: C#, C++, Objective-C, Java, Javascript, Clojure

Other Buzzwords: Xamarin, Cocos2D-x, SpriteKit, Unity, Angular, AWS, Azure,
Google Cloud, ASP.NET [WebForms, MVC, Web API], NancyFX

More information can be found at
[http://www.logicdispatch.com](http://www.logicdispatch.com) or email
mark[dot]rathwell[at]gmail.

------
chroman
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based in Mexico)

I’m a iOS Engineer based in México with almost 4 years of experience. My
expert area is native iOS development but I also do Android and Web
development with Ruby on Rails.

Over the last 3 years I have worked on more than 20 native iOS apps including
client, in-house and own App Store apps.

I love challenges and I’m always looking for opportunities to do awesome
things.

Portfolio (Only relevant and public work):
[http://chroman.me/portfolio](http://chroman.me/portfolio)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chroman](https://github.com/chroman)

App store apps: [https://itunes.apple.com/artist/christian-
roman/id522264047](https://itunes.apple.com/artist/christian-
roman/id522264047)

Design stuff (I'm also a designer):
[http://dribbble.com/chroman](http://dribbble.com/chroman),
[https://www.behance.net/chroman](https://www.behance.net/chroman)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chroman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chroman)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/5qduuv61qpp6pwn/ChristianRoman_res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/5qduuv61qpp6pwn/ChristianRoman_resume.pdf)

Contact: chroman16@gmail.com

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK -- remote (or Seattle/Portland)

Just want a banana, and end up getting the gorilla and jungle too? My
experience will help you define your business needs, and come up with the
right solution to fit your requirements.

Full-Stack Developer. Front end development in Angular, responsive HTML5, CSS3
and Javascript, and RESTful APIs built with PHP or Node.js on the server.
Emphasis on a strong design to build projects that are simple and attractive.

Specializing in iOS and Android apps built with Cordova/PhoneGap that work
beautifully on different screen sizes and devices. Newly added Ionic skills to
the toolbelt.

20+ years professional software developer, 15+ years freelance

app website: [http://imagenuity.com](http://imagenuity.com)

[http://github.com/jimbergman](http://github.com/jimbergman)

[http://codepen.com/jimbergman](http://codepen.com/jimbergman)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-
bergman](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-bergman)

more examples of work [http://jimbergman.net](http://jimbergman.net)

Let's discuss your project - contact: jim at jimbergman.net or
[http://jimbergman.net/](http://jimbergman.net/)

------
ammmir
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

I'll be taking a break from consulting for the next few months, and I have a
project with a fantastic client that I'd like to hand off to someone capable
and trustworthy.

The project is a VPN client for Windows and Mac OS X. It's written in C#,
.NET, and Xamarin.Mac/MonoMac, with a dash of Objective-C. OpenVPN is used for
VPN connectivity, and the client integrates with firewalls (Windows Firewall,
pf on Mac), monitors Wi-Fi connectivity, and a few other things. It's a
client/server model with the UI built using WPF/XAML (Windows) and Interface
Builder (Mac), talking to a "backend" Windows Service and LaunchDaemon on Mac
over localhost.

I'm looking to find a strong candidate I can recommend to my client. The work
will consist of adding functionality (UI work is relatively minor) on both
platforms, resolving bugs found by customers in the field, etc. The apps are
mostly feature-complete, but there is always room for improvement :) Strong
understanding of networking fundamentals (TCP/IP, DNS, routing, firewalls),
and significant experience working with C#/.NET is a must. Some experience
with Xamarin.Mac, Mono, Objective-C, Cocoa, and Xcode are highly desirable :)

Email amir at pilvy dot com if interested.

Thanks for looking!

------
robertha
SEEKING WORK - Chicago area or remote Full-stack web developer and freelancer
with 10 years of experience and a math background looking for work in the
Chicago area. So far I’ve specialized on digital startups, and have worked
with clients out of Chicago’s 1871--I love building MVPs. Throughout my work
I’ve also been involved in helping startups build the back end of their
application, design and optimize their websites and develop their business.
Interested in short and long term projects. While working with me you'll also
get access to a copywriter and an artist/designer.

Primary Specialties:

\- MEAN (MongoDB, Express, Angular.js, Node.js)

\- LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP), including Wordpress

\- Server set up on: CentOS, Solaris, Ubuntu, and Debian

\- Data analysis in R and SAS

All of my development is responsive. In the past, I’ve worked on e- commerce
sites, social networks, mobile versions of websites, and other projects. Here
are some publicly available examples:

[http://loadcost.com](http://loadcost.com) \- Node.js (JavaScript), data
analysis model written in R

[http://yolobe.com](http://yolobe.com) \- Node.js (JavaScript)

[http://foundintown.com](http://foundintown.com) \- PHP

References from past clients available. If you are interested, email me at:
robert.haidari@gmail.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* [http://www.cloudshuffle.com/](http://www.cloudshuffle.com/)

* [http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

------
_august
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Part-time (SF Bay Area)

Hello!

I'm a Front-end Javascript / Meteor Developer. I also have some experience
with BackboneJS and Angular. Love great UI / UX design, I design web apps
using Sketch 2.

I'm interested to work on web apps in the following spaces: fitness, travel,
health, community improvement, learning & education. There are more I haven't
thought of, but generally not interested in business tools and social
networking/messaging apps.

If you have an idea for a webapp, I am available to develop your MVP with the
meteor framework, a highly funded javascript platform that's nearing it's 1.0
release. It allows incredibly fast development of new ideas to test the
market. For justification, check out
[http://differential.io/meteor](http://differential.io/meteor)

I'm available to discuss your work in person in the SF/Bekerley area. Looking
forward to hearing from you, thanks for reading!

\- Shridhar

\-----------------------------

Website: [http://shridhargupta.com](http://shridhargupta.com) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/shridhar-
gupta/98/321/563](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/shridhar-gupta/98/321/563)
Email: shri90@gmail.com

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - GERMANY, in the EU or REMOTE

Hey, my name is Basti and I've been a freelance web developer for over 5
years. For the past months I've been a nomad traveling through Europe. I've
got two backpacks. If your job requires traveling (in the EU): I'm totally
ready.

My current area of work includes everything JavaScript (+CoffeeScript) and the
rest of the crew: HTML + CSS.

Frontend:

    
    
      * jQuery
    
      * Backbone, Underscore
    
      * Mustache, Handlebars
    
      * Stylus, LESS
    
      * Foundation, Bootstrap, Semantic-UI
    
      * Gulp, Grunt, Bower
    

Backend:

    
    
      * Node.js, NPM
    
      * Express, Koa
    
      * Socket.io, Websockets
    
      * MongoDB, Redis
    
      * Git, Ubuntu, Nginx
    

I am the creator of jQAPI ([http://jqapi.com](http://jqapi.com)), have sold a
jQuery Showcase/Blog/Twitter ([http://usejquery.com](http://usejquery.com))
and I finished 3rd in the Nodeknockout 2012 in the category Utility/Fun.

My current project is [http://pairs.io](http://pairs.io) \- a remote control
for the web.

Find my mail address in my profile. Or
[http://mustardamus.com](http://mustardamus.com) or
[http://akrasia.me](http://akrasia.me) or
[http://github.com/mustardamus](http://github.com/mustardamus) or
[http://twitter.com/mustardamus](http://twitter.com/mustardamus).

Looking forward to your message!

------
draze
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Long time lurker, first time poster. I'm a full-time freelancer who's been
fully booked for the last couple of years, but, due to recent changes in my
life, I am currently available for up to 20-25 hours per week. I mostly do
Python these days.

Some things I've recently completed:

\- RESTful API for a mobile app (Database design, PostgreSQL, psycopg2, Flask,
Jinja2, collaborative filtering, NumPy, SciPy, json, Sphinx)

\- A couple of scrappers for large amounts of data (BeautifulSoup, lxml,
PyQuery, pdftotext, pdfminer, NLTK, requests, MySQL)

\- Concurrent, asynchronous, scalable tool to check wide variety of responses
over HTTP (Python 3, XML, ElementTree, concurrent, requests)

\- Scalable, non-blocking proxy for Android/iOS/BlackBerry push notifications
(Tornado, Supervisor)

\- A couple of mobile-optimized websites (jQuery Mobile, SQLite, PHP)

\- Many others

I'm partial to FreeBSD, Vim and the command line, but I adapt to
circumstances. I'm a quick learner and largely self-taught.

I've also completed a few dozen gigs in a major freelancing website across a
wide variety of skills. At one point or another I've been paid to develop in
C, Perl, Java, x86 assembly, Matlab, Fortran and a few other languages.

If you think I'm a good fit for your project, contact me.
org!sonnenkinder!draze

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / ONSITE POSSIBLE

UK based developer with design thrown in. Lately I've been mainly working on
iOS & Android apps but I have a long history in web dev too.

Recent work:

iOS & Android: was 'app of the week' in a UK national newspaper & recently won
a Moma award.

* [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pitchup.com-campsite-caravan...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pitchup.com-campsite-caravan/id722364517)

* [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pitbot.pit...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pitbot.pitchupcom)

iOS:

* [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/eatmcr/id384069000](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/eatmcr/id384069000)

I also have another one due out in the next few days, which I can give more
info for on request.

Other recent work:

* [http://www.yourtimecounts.org.uk](http://www.yourtimecounts.org.uk)

* [http://www.peopleinresearch.org](http://www.peopleinresearch.org)

Techblast: Titanium, Phonegap, HTML, CSS, JS, PHP, responsive design,
Wordpress, etc etc.

Contact details are in profile or via [http://pitbot.net](http://pitbot.net)

------
mbrain
SEEKING WORK Remote, Relocate, Turkey

Stack: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, AngularJS, NodeJS, PHP, Wordpress

Resume: [http://www.mehmet.pw/m/resume.pdf](http://www.mehmet.pw/m/resume.pdf)

Contact: m@mehmet.pw

I started programming when I'm 15 and I'm graduating this month from BS in
Computer Engineering. I'm experienced with Rails for almost 2 years. You can
check my github profile for my projects. Currently I'm working on ConfDeck
app. It's a open-sourced SAAS conference management app. Code is available in
Github.

[https://github.com/kodgemisi/confdeck](https://github.com/kodgemisi/confdeck)

[http://www.confdeck.com](http://www.confdeck.com)

I have experience with Javascript and AngularJS. There are some simple
projects I've done are available on GitHub.

[https://github.com/beydogan/jPuzzle/](https://github.com/beydogan/jPuzzle/)

[https://github.com/beydogan/blogular](https://github.com/beydogan/blogular)

I live in Turkey, I can work remotely but I want to move out if I have a
chance.

Github: [https://github.com/beydogan](https://github.com/beydogan)

Blog: [http://www.mehmet.pw](http://www.mehmet.pw)

PS: All feedbacks about me and my profile are welcomed. Please leave me some
feedback and I will do my best to improve myself and my skills.

------
Oculus
SEEKING WORK - Toronto/Kitchener or Remote

I'm a full stack web developer based in Toronto/Kitchener.

Skills: AngularJS, D3.js, Node.js, Express.js, Android, jQuery, pure
Javascript, Photoshop, PostgreSQL, Nginx Experience: I've written RESTful
APIs, survey Widgets, web applications, and Android apps. I also have
experience with Arduino (maze solving car), 8085 Assembler, and C (both at a
basic level). I'm always open to learning anything that gets the job done.

===Past Projects===

OrgoShmorgo (Organic Molecule Visualizer - D3.js):
[http://orgo.stolarsky.com/](http://orgo.stolarsky.com/)

Gekko (Market Share Visualizer - AngularJS/D3.js):
[http://emils.github.io/gekko/](http://emils.github.io/gekko/)

2048-Multiplayer (Real-time Multiplayer - SockJS/Node.js/PostgreSQL):
[http://emils.github.io/2048-multiplayer/](http://emils.github.io/2048-multiplayer/)

Portfolio: [http://stolarsky.com/projects/](http://stolarsky.com/projects/)

Github: [https://github.com/EmilS](https://github.com/EmilS)

Email: emil.stolarsky@gmail.com

------
desmondmonster
SEEKING WORK, New York City, remote or onsite

I've been a full-stack web developer for the last four years. Before that I
worked as an accountant, a bass player, and even built point-to-point tube
amplifiers. These days my main tools are Ruby and the Rails ecosystem with
some work in iOS and Clojure. I've built analytics systems, consumer-facing
health care sites (not the big one that failed!), and enterprise-oriented
education products. I'm also good with APIs and infrastructure.

My main strength is the combination of humor and empathy I've developed
throughout my diverse experiences. The code needs to work, but it's a pyrrhic
victory if the complementary human realities of the stakeholders and team
members involved are ignored. Before I program anything, I listen, ask
questions, and think.

Available for part-time engagements (20-25 hrs/week) involving development,
project management, or strategic planning.

[https://github.com/desmondmonster](https://github.com/desmondmonster)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/desmondbowe](https://www.linkedin.com/in/desmondbowe)

------
ashraful
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Web+Mobile UI designer and front-end developer.

4+ years of experience with designing usable interfaces with a focus on
increasing user conversions.

Designed patio11's site which increased his conversion rate and profits:

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-
frustratin...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-frustrating/)

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-
ma...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-made-me-a-
small-fortune/)

Also designed the VideoLAN website and the interface for VLC Media Player for
Windows 8:

[http://www.videolan.org](http://www.videolan.org)

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1061646928/vlc-for-
the-n...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1061646928/vlc-for-the-new-
windows-8-user-experience-metro/posts/372063)

Experience with Photoshop, Illustrator, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript/Jquery.

Knowledge of Ruby, Rails, BackboneJS, Git and Heroku.

Portfolio: [http://ashraful.me/work](http://ashraful.me/work)

Pricing: $55/hour

Email: ashrafulsf@gmail.com

------
m4nu
SEEKING WORK

China, Shenzhen (French Expat) | Full & Part Time | Remote

Main Languages: PHP / JS / HTML&CSS

Current favourite tools: Laravel(3 years XP), BackboneJS(3 Years XP),
AngularJS (Few months), Meteor(Few months), AWS

Secondary Languages: NodeJS, Python

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1u39jlth9tndro0/emmanuel_chappat_f...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1u39jlth9tndro0/emmanuel_chappat_fullstack_dev_resume.docx)

I am a completely autonomous full stack dev with roughly 10 years experience.
I can build a product from the ground up, from design work to maintaining &
setting up Unix servers. I have strong product sense & write agile and future
proof code.

My latest app: [https://nota.io](https://nota.io) (personal project). I also
have a rather outdated portfolio at:
[http://m4nu.co/work/](http://m4nu.co/work/)

I can be reached at nota.io domain's, my handle is manu.

PS: For the right opportunity of learning an interesting tech, I can take a
few week off to get up to speed. I already know quite a few languages as a
hobby so chances are that I won’t have to start from scratch.

------
joshavant
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Pacific Standard Time

I'm a 3-year iOS developer, who remembers developing for early iOS 4.x builds
+ iPhone 3.

Currently, I'm working remotely on Pacific Standard Time.

I have resume experience from in lead roles, LivingSocial, an acquired
startup, Apple, Microsoft, and Google.

Not very long ago, I published an academic breakdown of UITableView - a
popular iOS control - on my employer's tech blog:
[https://techblog.livingsocial.com/blog/2013/12/02/lsctablevi...](https://techblog.livingsocial.com/blog/2013/12/02/lsctableview-
building-an-open/)

I also contribute to the tools I use, too! I've made contributions to
PonyDebugger, AFNetworking, and SDWebImageCache.

My various street cred links:
[http://github.com/joshavant](http://github.com/joshavant)
[http://linkedin.com/in/joshavant](http://linkedin.com/in/joshavant)
[http://twitter.com/joshavant](http://twitter.com/joshavant)

Looking for any term contracts on new, exciting projects!

Reach out at: joshavant [at] gmail [.] com

------
reuven
SEEKING WORK - Israel and Chicago, but generally work remotely

I've been a full-stack Web developer since 1993, when I set up one of the
first 100 Web sites in the world
([http://tech.mit.edu/](http://tech.mit.edu/)). I've been working as a
consultant since 1995. I have extensive experience with Ruby (and Rails),
Python, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, and many other technologies.

My real value isn't my extensive technological know-how. Rather, it's my
ability to communicate effectively with both technical and non-technical
people, and to turn that communication into business value.

I know how to take business needs and turn them into software, by myself and
with others. I also know how to describe technical issues in terms that
business people can understand, that allow us to make informed decisions. Many
of my clients have used me as a remote, part-time CTO or lead developer.

I also help developers and teams improve their coding and management
practices. I frequently teach in-person courses (in the US, Europe, Israel,
and China) in Python, Ruby/Rails, PostgreSQL, and Git to such companies as
Apple, Cisco, Freescale, HP, SANDisk, and VMWare. I also offer online
coaching/pairing services to individuals and teams.

My aim: Long-term, interesting projects with nice people. (Short-term
relationships can also be fine, depending on the work and myschedule.) Bottom
line, I like to speak with and help nice people, and feel privileged that my
work lets me do so.

If I can be of help to you or your company, contact me at reuven@lerner.co.il,
or on Skype as "reuvenlerner". You can also read more about me at
[http://lerner.co.il/](http://lerner.co.il/) .

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in SW Ontario, Canada

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at turning research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.).

Developing scientific applications involves a high degree of uncertainty and
require an engineer that actively participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g.
requirements gathering, risk analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has
always led to my role as the technical point of contact for researchers,
clinicians (surgeons, radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

Technical keywords: C# (WPF, WinForms), C++ (QT), Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK,
OpenCV, OpenCL, etc.

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

------
dennybritz
SEEKING WORK - Remote

10+ years experience in software-, web- and database development. Computer
Science Degree from UC Berkeley (Bachelor's) and Stanford (in progress)

Specialities

\- Full-stack development with Ruby on Rails (and common frontend
technologies)

\- Machine Learning and data mining (my research focus)

\- Natural Language Processing (my research focus)

\- "Big Data" and distributed systems - Hadoop, HBase, Hive, Cassandra, Spark,
Graphlab, AWS, etc

\- Anything startup-related

Languages: Scala, Ruby, Java, Python, Javascript, Coffeescript, jQuery,
HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, Haml, Slim, C++, Matlab Technologies/Feameworks: Ruby on
Rails, numpy, scikit-learn, Bootstrap, PostgreSQL, MySQL, AWS, EC2, S3,
Redshift, EMR, Hadoop, HBase, Hive, Cassandra, Spark, Shark, Graphlab, Git,
MongoDB, memcached, redis

Have references from previous freelance work if needed.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennybritz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennybritz/)

Github: [http://github.com/dennybritz/](http://github.com/dennybritz/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/dennybritz](https://twitter.com/dennybritz)

Email: dennybritz [at] gmail

------
dhavalshah01
Seeking Work : Remote

Blog : [http://kalashnikovtechnoblogs.blogspot.in/p/about-
writer.htm...](http://kalashnikovtechnoblogs.blogspot.in/p/about-writer.html)
LinkedIn : [http://in.linkedin.com/pub/dhaval-
shah/22/8b0/280](http://in.linkedin.com/pub/dhaval-shah/22/8b0/280)

I have 6+ years of experience in SharePoint Development & Microsoft
Technologies.

My Core Competencies are in the following areas \- Microsoft SharePoint 2010
and 2013 \- FAST Search \- ASP.Net,C#, WCF \- Javascript & JQuery, HTML/CSS \-
SQL Server \- Cloud Services like Windows Azure and CloudShare \- Developing
SharePoint Workflows, Business Connectivity Service, Timer Jobs \-
Developing/Designing Custom Sharepoint Site \- SharePoint 2010/2013 Automated
Installation using Powershell \- Working with SharePoint Online and Office 365

I have been undertaking SharePoint and .Net freelancing projects for past 2
years and explored all the areas of SharePoint.

For detailed resume, I can be reached at my email address
dhaval.shah01@gmail.com

Thanks, Dhaval Shah

------
jmilkbal
SEEKING WORK - Remote from Omaha, Nebraska, USA

I creating reliable software by using safe languages as much I can with high
test coverage and excellent documentation. A current project is a standards-
based, web front-end and associated back-end code for a call center contact
management system written in Ada, adding new features and updating and
rewriting existing code. Also, create a complete RESTful API and more modern,
more extensible interface from the ground up.

I've developed solutions in many languages on both front- and back-ends using
languages like Ada, Java, C and PHP on the back-ends and standards-based HTML,
CSS and JavaScript on the front-end using well-known tools like jQuery,
Prototype.js, SASS, LESS, Bootstrap and a host more along with custom written
tools when necessary.

Recently I converted a display that updates in realtime from a Mozilla
technology that never caught on, long-lived HTTP requests, to WebSockets
working through bugs in the third party library's implementation and working
with the vendor to get them fixed quickly.

@jrdkmbl or send mail to ir0.us mailbox jk

------
cynicalkane
SEEKING WORK -- Remote or local. I'm based out of nowhere in particular, and
like to travel to interesting places.

Full stack software engineer with 6+ years experience and a math background.
Mostly I do heavy lifting in Java and Clojure. I've worked on complicated
cloud pipelines, full-stack web apps, and in a past life, high volume, near
real-time distributed trade processing applications for a Big Finance Company.
I've also done work with parsing, domain specific languages, full-stack web
development, custom high-speed message queues, and security and encryption. I
like to solve hard problems.

Github: [https://github.com/mthvedt/](https://github.com/mthvedt/)

Linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-
thvedt/11/5b4/9bb](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-thvedt/11/5b4/9bb)

Contact: mike.thvedt@gmail.com

The buzzword list: Java, JEE, JMS, Hibernate, Spring, jUnit, Clojure,
Ring/Compojure, Javascript, jQuery, Mocha, Haskell, Oracle and Postgres SQL,
ElasticSearch, Redis, Mongo, AWS.

------
NewHatMatt
SEEKING WORK - Memphis, TN or Remote

I'm a Computer Engineer with a love of front-end web design and development.
I've developed front-end and back-end web applications, along with native
standalone applications.

I have experience with:

* HTML5/CSS3

* JavaScript/jQuery/Node.JS/Socket.IO

* Ruby on Rails

* PHP

* Python

* C#

* Java

* C/C++

Portfolio:
[http://matthewhoelter.com/portfolio.html](http://matthewhoelter.com/portfolio.html)

Email: hello [at] matthewhoelter.com

I'm always happy to talk, so feel free to drop me a line anytime.

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK, New York/Brooklyn, remote or onsite

I am a generalist whose most extensive experience is with Javascript & Ruby on
Rails. I've also worked with tons of other languages, frameworks and
environments (e.g. Python, Django, Express, Racket/Scheme). Most recently I
was at TechStars for their hackstar/hacker in residence program. The work I
did there included projects like monitoring pages for Docker instances for a
Docker hosting company & private data repositories for a Github for scientific
data company. Prior to TechStars I did a full re-write of a production storage
& logistics app for a 5 year old business while simultaneously teaching the
entrepreneur to code & teaching him Ruby/Rails. That project also included an
Angular.js app. I'm also very excited about Ember.js.

Typically I work full stack. I have practiced TDD in the past but usually I
code first & then write tests that leave me confident essential use cases &
core functionality are covered. 100% test coverage is a great idea but I am
not accustomed to the type of deadlines or large teams that facilitate 100%
test coverage actually happening.

The one thing I value in code above all else (other than the code actually
working and meeting your deadline) is readability. If you can read &
understand the code base, you can optimize it when necessary and you can fix
bugs when necessary. Coders should be good communicators. I believe my work
teaching others to code speaks to my communication skills.

Currently looking for part time engagements, 20-25 hours a week, to
accommodate other projects/commitments.

[http://github.com/ritchiea](http://github.com/ritchiea)

[http://andrewritchie.info](http://andrewritchie.info)

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (remote, located in Connecticut)

Developer and designer (4+ years), work out of my own shop, HetaThemes
([http://hetathemes.com](http://hetathemes.com)). Our flagship theme is
MidLaw, a theme for small to mid-sized law firms.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, CodeIgniter, WordPress,
mySQL, ZURB Foundation (3/4/5), Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control,
Fogbugz or Sifter for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in touch with clients.
Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

------
yen223
SEEKING WORK: Remote Only

Generalist software engineer for hire. You need an MVP, I can build it. You
need a website, I can develop it. You need a script to automatically deploy
your project, I can code it. No job's too big or too small.

I have prior experience developing software for Western Digital and Accenture.

Tech stack: Strong Python scripting scripts, being familiar with web
development using Django and Flask, data scraping with Requests and
BeautifulSoup, and devops with Ansible.

I have some minor front-end experience. Currently toying with React.js and
d3.js.

Hit me up at my email (in profile), or on skype at wei.yen.22

Github: [https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6)

oDesk:
[https://www.odesk.com/users/~0102637248711c1f27](https://www.odesk.com/users/~0102637248711c1f27)

Keywords: Python, Django, Flask, Ansible, Postgresql, Linode, web development.

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Need a solid, secure app on multiple platforms, on a tight deadline? I'm your
man.

One of the winners at SyScan Hardcode 2013
([http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-
results-...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-results-..).
) and two-time grand prize winner of Google Code-in

Platforms (in order of experience):

\- Web Applications (Python, Node.js, Frontend/JS)

\- Android apps

\- Cross Platform Desktop Apps (Qt)

\- I love experimenting. Currently learning Haskell; will gladly pick up
whatever your team uses!

Accounts: [https://github.com/aviraldg](https://github.com/aviraldg),
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg](http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg),
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/](http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/)

Contact: me [at] aviraldg.com (prefix subject with 'work', please)

\---

Keyword Soup: C, C++, Python, JavaScript, Node.js, Qt, Django, Flask, Web2py,
Android, HTML5

------
seekingdev_00
SEEKING FREELANCER

Full-time / Part-time Contract position for a very good full-stack Rails
developer

Responsibilities: Add additional functionality to our existing Rails web app.
Add a full Admin panel (including simple content management for static pages).
Preferably you will then provide ongoing maintenance and support on a very
part-time basis after the main project is complete - perhaps 5 hours per week.

The code is in very good shape with good test coverage.

Location: remote - Anywhere in the Western World

Requirements: At least 2 years solid experience building complex web
applications in RoR. You have examples of live Rails web apps you developed
that you can show us. Expertise in Rails 4, Ruby 2, jQuery. Expertise in both
backend and front end development. You have at least 20 hours/week available.
You can start soon.

Please include your CV, links to past projects you had a very significant part
in developing that are still live, and a link to your Linkedin profile if you
have one.

Applications: [railswebappproject] a.t. g-m-a-i-l

------
Golodhros
SEEKING WORK - Remote (PST Office Hours) - Freelance Software Engineer
(JavaScript, Responsive Web Design, D3, Rails, AngularJS and
Backbone/Marionnette )

Specialized in Web and Mobile applications for start ups and enterprises. Five
years of experience using Javascript, Responsive Web design and more lately
d3.js, AngularJS, Rails and Backbone.

For me, Professionalism is the key, and through my experience I have learnt
that an effective communication worth a lot more than other purely technical
knowledge. My code is always clean and maintainable and I strive to apply all
the industry' best practices.

I am familiar with Start Up environments, with tight deadlines and budget
constrains, and also with larger enterprises, where diplomacy and good
communication is an asset.

Don't hesitate on contacting me with any doubt about the work process I follow
or if you think I can help your business in any way.

Web Portfolio - [http://www.marcosiglesias.com](http://www.marcosiglesias.com)

Email - me@marcosiglesias.com

------
infincia
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Freelance

I'm primarily a Mac and iOS developer. I've been working with both platforms,
writing native Objective-C and C, and working with Apple's frameworks (and 3rd
party frameworks like TwUI when necessary) for just a little over 5 years now.

I also have experience porting software to the Mac and iOS from other
platforms. The most recent project I ported from Windows to Mac was an app
called Hypegram[1].

I've also designed, implemented and managed the deployment and continued
operation of complete app backend systems written with Python for my own
projects and for clients.

And I've got about 8 years experience working with Linux in production
environments.

[1] [http://lifehacker.com/5981974/hypegram-for-mac-brings-the-
si...](http://lifehacker.com/5981974/hypegram-for-mac-brings-the-sites-great-
music-to-your-desktop-in-a-simple-elegant-player)

Email: steve@infincia.com Website: [http://infincia.com](http://infincia.com)

------
shubhamjain
SEEKING WORK - Remote, India (Full time)

I am a full stack developer who loves to create things that can be useful for
others. If you want someone who not only gets the job done on time but is
constantly bugged by how to do it better, or how to solve recurring problem
programmatically, then I am your guy.

4+ years experience in developing with LAMP stack and front end technologies
with lots of freelancing gigs under my belt.

Keywords: nginx, jquery, bootstrap, mapstraction, javascript, php, python,
shell, codeigniter, cakephp, node.js, apache2, mysql, git, svn, regular
expressions

=======================================

Github: [https://github.com/shubhamjain/](https://github.com/shubhamjain/)
Homepage: [http://coffeecoder.net/](http://coffeecoder.net/) Email:
shubham@coffeecoder.net Stack Overflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/388350/shubham](http://stackoverflow.com/users/388350/shubham)

------
aasarava
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (SF Bay Area)

I'm looking for a Drupal 7 developer with very strong experience themeing,
creating complex Views, and writing custom modules. Looking for someone who
believes in doing things the "Drupal way" as opposed to creating short-term
hacks. Must be comfortable with git. Organic Groups experience is a plus.

We'd start you out with a small, paid project setting up a slightly-more-
complicated-than-usual View on an existing site and then themeing it, to see
how you do. If we're a good fit for working together, I have a number of large
projects in the pipeline I could use your help with on an ongoing basis.

I'm looking for someone who is a full-time, independent freelancer -- i.e,
someone's who's available to collaborate/Skype/email during typical US working
hours.

Get in touch via the email address in my profile and let me know your
Drupal.org ID, and any relevant D7 sites that you've built (and your role in
them). Thanks!

------
vuzum
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Spain and Romania)

We're Vuzum, a boutique digital studio focused on delivering great
experiences. We are a team of 20+ developers and digital artists spread across
two offices, in Spain and Romania.

We believe in delivering a quality service, in being direct, in transparent
pricing and openness. We approach each project with the scope of delivering
high quality for each pixel we put on screen.

\---

Below are some of the latest projects we did:

* US Navy Digital Signage: [http://www.vuzum.com/work/project/us-navy-signage](http://www.vuzum.com/work/project/us-navy-signage)

* Camron: [http://camronpr.com/](http://camronpr.com/)

* Radian: [http://www.radianboston.com/](http://www.radianboston.com/)

* 1407: [http://1407bway.com/](http://1407bway.com/)

\---

We're building small to large scale projects using up to date technologies and
PASSION AS A SERVICE. Find out more and get in touch at www.vuzum.com.

------
rafaelm
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Due to personal circumstances, I had to quit my previous job recently. I am
not the typical candidate looking for work here since I'm not a programmer or
a designer.

I'm looking in to freelancing as a spanish translator. If you need your
app/website/whatever translated I'm the guy! I'm a native spanish speaker.
I've translated many scripts and websites before, so I can translate your
website/app straight from the source if you want.

I can also do a lot of "grunt" work (image editing, data input, etc).

I've been making simple websites for myself, family members and friends for
many years so I know my way around HTML, know my way around Linux servers
pretty well, setup many scripts/Wordpress blogs and I can basically google my
way out of most problems.

I'm looking at my present situation and newly found free time as an
opportunity to study. Right now I'm learning programming and networking.

If you are interested shoot me an email: [redacted]

------
vsergiu
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / ONSITE POSSIBLE

I'm a Full Stack web developer and Consultant for over 5 years. I have
extensive experience with PHP(Symfony 2, CodeIgniter, Laravel, Zend, Slim),
JavaScript(Node.js, Angular.js, Jquery), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Meteor.js and
others.

I am good at fixing spaghetti code produced by the rapid pace of early-stage
startups, API development, prototyping an application or building complex
ones. I can help your team with training and code review and I can improve and
scale your existing project or create a new API for your application.

My aim is to help you improve your business and deliver quality solutions. I
can work for you remote from Dublin or can fly to your offices if you are
based in Europe. Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/variu-
sergiu/78/35b/2a](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/variu-sergiu/78/35b/2a)

You can contact me via email(in profile) or Skype: mythriel.dan

------
creature
SEEKING WORK - Remote, on European hours

I'm a full stack web developer with nearly a decade of experience. I generally
work with Ruby, Python, JavaScript, and/or PHP, but I've used several other
languages professionally and would welcome the chance to pick up something new
if the project required it. I'm fully booked right now, but am available from
the end of June. I generally take on one client at a time, so I'm looking for
something full-time or close to it.

I spent 4 years at Last.fm developing software used by millions of people,
worked at a similar scale at Sun Microsystems, have helped small teams fix
their legacy codebase to escape their technical debt, and mentored developers
& businesses. I particularly like small teams/startups, and like shaping the
product/business direction too.

You can find out more about me at
[http://alexpounds.com/cv](http://alexpounds.com/cv).

------
cfeduke
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Local, Fredericksburg, VA USA

I have 20 years experience developing software.

I am a back end scalability engineer with experience in Scala, Java, Ruby, and
C#. I prefer to work with PostgreSQL and Redis and have production experience
with PGSQL, Redis, MongoDB, SQL Server, MySQL, and Oracle.

I like to use Scala with Play or Ruby on Rails to create RESTful API backends;
I can also create web front ends though the design looks exactly like Twitter
Bootstrap. I am decently experienced writing HTML, CSS, and Javascript and
prefer Angularjs.

I prefer to work on Unix/Linux systems. I will happily assist you in a rewrite
of a .NET/Windows system to a JVM/Linux system at a discounted rate.

Github: [http://github.com/cfeduke](http://github.com/cfeduke) SO:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/5645/cfeduke](http://stackoverflow.com/users/5645/cfeduke)

Email: charles.feduke {\at} gmail.com

------
cmwelsh
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area (remote or local)

Full-stack web developer with half a decade of experience looking for small to
medium projects (approx. 20 hrs/week). Keywords: JavaScript, Node.js,
Responsive web development, Backbone.js, WordPress, CoffeeScript

Specialties: Responsive web development, single page applications

I help startups build their MVP, prioritize features, iterate fast, and "ship
early, ship often". I like working with graphic designers to implement their
Photoshop and Illustrator mockups using responsive web development techniques
to adapt their work to all devices seamlessly.

GitHub: [http://github.com/cmwelsh](http://github.com/cmwelsh),
[http://github.com/learn2d/learn2d](http://github.com/learn2d/learn2d)

Resume: [http://cmwelsh.com/cmwelsh-resume.pdf](http://cmwelsh.com/cmwelsh-
resume.pdf)

Contact: chris at my username dot com

------
itake
Seeking Work: Remote (based in Atlanta, GA) -
[http://www.kcoleman.me](http://www.kcoleman.me)

Full stack RoR web developer looking for interesting projects.

    
    
        1) 200k tickets sold on a platform I designed
        2) ~$20k/mo income from spree e-commerce platform I maintained
        3) RESTful resume parsing service at CareerBuilder.com
    

My 'stack':

    
    
        Rails
    
        C#.net / ASP.net / MVC
    
        HTML/SLIM
    
        CSS/LESS/Sass
    
        JavaScript
    
        Angular.js
    
        D3.js
    
        Node.js (Express.js, Sails.js)
    
        MySQL
    
        PostgreSQL
    

Checkout a few things I have worked on:
[http://www.kcoleman.me/projects](http://www.kcoleman.me/projects)

Chat with me at [http://www.kcoleman.me/chat](http://www.kcoleman.me/chat) or
email me at (Kevin.Coleman@gatech.edu)

\- Kevin Coleman

------
koevet
SEEKING WORK - Zurich (Switzerland), remote or onsite

I'm a JVM hacker with 18+ years of experience. Mostly focusing on back-end, I
can code in Java, Scala, Groovy (plus other non-JVM languages).

Very experienced with the following frameworks and technologies: Play2,
Grails, Dropwizard, Akka, ElasticSearch, Solr, Gradle, Mongo, Cassandra,
Oracle Soa Stack.

In the last 3 years I have also enjoyed quite a lot working with Puppet and
Amazon Web Services.

If you need to build production-ready RESTFul API using a solid, scalable
back-end, I can be your guy.

Some links:

[https://github.com/aestasit/](https://github.com/aestasit/)

[https://github.com/luciano-fiandesio](https://github.com/luciano-fiandesio)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucianofiandesio](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucianofiandesio)

I wrote a book about Groovy 2:

[http://d.pr/2eS0](http://d.pr/2eS0)

Contact: luciano@fiandes.io

------
sergiotapia
SEEKING WORK [Remote]- Friendly bilingual Rails/MVC4/.NET/Go Engineer

UX/Software Engineer that primarily works with Ruby on Rails 4 and ASP.Net
MVC4 (C#).

I'm an ex-pat from Boston, living in the heart of South America for the past 9
years, in Bolivia.

My main talents lie in Ruby on Rails development. I take pride in building
fast, insanely optimised websites using the latest proven tools in the Rails
world including Sentry, NewRelic-rpm, Bullet and RSpec.

I enjoy making responsive websites using Twitter Bootstrap 3 or Foundation
Zurb, I'm great with front end work.

I also leverage Go to build highly concurrent, well-tested system services and
backend processes.

Experience deploying to Heroku, AWS, Rackspace, DigitalOcean. I leverage open
source tools such as Capistrano to assist deploys.

I invest heavily in research material and training books in order to keep up
with current standards and emerging practices. All of this helps me be on the
edge, making sure your software is built the best possible way using proven
methods.

My forté is taking wishy-washy requirements and fleshing them out into robust
problem solving software. My job here is to add value to your business - to
save you time and frustration, keeping you attention on the important things.

[http://www.sergiotapia.me](http://www.sergiotapia.me)

[http://www.github.com/sergiotapia](http://www.github.com/sergiotapia)

[https://www.odesk.com/users/~01c99c3199c2ba5734](https://www.odesk.com/users/~01c99c3199c2ba5734)

My email: sergiotapia@outlook.com

\---

I'd love to join your team or help you get an MVP off the ground. Feel free to
send me an email and we can discuss on Skype. :)

------
timrogers
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a Ruby developer based in London, looking for contract work to go
alongside my part-time work at a successful YC startup and my undergraduate
studies.

I love working in Rails, and have particularly outstanding experience building
Twilio applications, from whole-company phone systems to small SMS services. I
spoke about a cloud-based phone system I built at Twilio's European conference
in 2013.

Apart from that, I have plenty of general Ruby experience, working with
clients from charities to web hosting companies. I'm not afraid to work in
Javascript, HTML5 and CSS3, and am happy to negotiate on price to find an
arrangement that works for you.

[https://github.com/timrogers](https://github.com/timrogers)
[http://timrogers.co.uk/portfolio](http://timrogers.co.uk/portfolio)

Think I can help? Drop me a line at me@timrogers.co.uk.

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with over 13 years experience. My
specialties are Rails, Postgres, Javascript, and Chef, although I've also done
some iOS and Machine Learning projects. I am reliable, easy to work with,
quick to turn things around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a
team, either as lead or a team member.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir](https://github.com/pjungwir)

[http://littleboxespdx.com](http://littleboxespdx.com)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/ios-async-talk](https://github.com/pjungwir/ios-
async-talk)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
sidsudhi
I am seeking consulting opportunities to make a difference in not just
conceptualizing a product or a solution but actually leading efforts to
implement the product. I am a hands-on engineering resource with ability to
manage engineering teams globally to deliver the product. <br/> Areas of
interest Full stack development, Hybrid Cloud Management, Monitoring systems,
Connected Internet of things, big data analytics powering real time analytics
of systems and application monitoring, & Data visualization of Systems and
Applications.

Have contributed to several projects including Nutch, Joomla, Axion Database
and son Github:
[https://github.com/sseshachala](https://github.com/sseshachala) (Several
private and public) Contact me on sid4it@gmail.com for a copy of detailed
profile and latest work for references.

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Currently available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~7 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket Fuel,
and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare time, I
fly airplanes.

Looking for 10-20 hour per week engagements only right now.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com](http://toddeichel.com)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK: Remote or San Francisco, CA

Designer + Developer = Unicorn!

I have over 10 years of experience in Graphic Design and Web Development. I
have created websites, mobile apps, brand identities and marketing materials
for a variety of companies including startups, advertising agencies, artists,
architects and non-profit organizations.

I specialize in responsive design, rapid prototyping and user experience.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, PHP, Django, MySQL,
Bootstrap, Foundation REST APIs, Wordpress, Modx, Git

PORTFOLIO: [http://stevesunderland.com](http://stevesunderland.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland(at)gmail.com

------
cpolis
SEEKING WORK - Remote or San Luis Obispo/Santa Barbara, CA

* Ruby and JavaScript developer with focus on Data Visualization, d3.js, Backbone.js, Ruby on Rails

* Can work across the stack, decent eye for design, author of two popular jQuery plugins

* Have worked with startups, two YC companies, worked remotely, built many MVPs and live applications

Recent projects:

\- Fast growing, RoR based classifieds site for general aviation:
[http://www.PlaneBoard.com](http://www.PlaneBoard.com)

\- Building dashboards and managing data visualization, reporting for a hedge
fund

\- Misc visualizations in d3: [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/k-means-
clustering-visualizatio...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/k-means-clustering-
visualization/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/centrally-located-us-state-
capi...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/centrally-located-us-state-capitals/)
[http://www.bytemuse.com/post/sochi-winter-olympics-medals-
by...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/sochi-winter-olympics-medals-by-country-
sport/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/drought-historical-rainfall-
cal...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/drought-historical-rainfall-california/)

=============

Email: cmpolis@gmail.com

Blog: [http://www.bytemuse.com/](http://www.bytemuse.com/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/chrispolis](https://twitter.com/chrispolis)

Github: [https://github.com/cmpolis](https://github.com/cmpolis)

Stack Overflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/238672/cmpolis](http://stackoverflow.com/users/238672/cmpolis)

------
tomFromIEEE
SEEKING FREELANCER:

The Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE) On-site in
Piscataway, NJ or remote for extremely strong candidates

Multiple exciting roles are available for technical innovators who can drive
product design and then make their vision come to fruition.

You would be working within a team dedicated experimentation and research and
development. Some of our ideas stick, others do not. You should be comfortable
working in an environment where priorities rapidly change - and you must be
able to manage yourself.

Interested individuals should email innovation@ieee.org and include the type
of work you most enjoy doing, areas of technology that you'd want to get
involved with if you had the chance, how much time you have per week to
dedicate to this work, and your hourly rate.

I am placing a premium right now on front-end designer/developer hybrids. You
know who you are...

~~~
eaurouge
I believe you sent me an email last week regarding an engineering project. I
responded to your inquiry but never heard back.

~~~
tomFromIEEE
Respond back to me - I don't think I received anything :-/

------
lgleason
SEEKING WORK, Atlanta GA or Remote

I run a small boutique consultancy called Polyglot Programming. We are both
experienced software developers who have been in the industry for a while. Our
strengths are Ruby/Rails, AngularJS, D3JS, Java, Responsive Design/Mobile
Applications, Google Glass, Development, Scaling/Service Oriented
Architectures, Analytics/Big Data, Rescue Projects.

We regularly speak at conferences
[http://www.polyglotprogramminginc.com/presentationstalks/](http://www.polyglotprogramminginc.com/presentationstalks/),
and contribute to open source. You can read our blog to get an idea of what we
work on and how we think.
[http://www.polyglotprogramminginc.com/blog/](http://www.polyglotprogramminginc.com/blog/)

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation

I am a Product Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX). I have experience relevant
to products from iOS & Android to Large Web Platforms. I typically consult on
or perform the following:

\- Product management - strategy, best practices, team building,
implementation.

\- Product design - strategy, best practices, team building, process,
interaction design, ui design, iconography.

\- Front end dev - I tend to build most things I spec at the very least to a
minimum in which there is no chance of fidelity loss from prototype to final
product. I've also setup processes for growing teams and established best
practices for new hires.

\- iOS design/dev

info@bvrgroup.us | [http://bvrgroup.us](http://bvrgroup.us) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw)

------
sebbul
SEEKING WORK - remote or Toronto, Canada, can fly in for meetings

10 years as a software engineer. Worked in a startup as its CTO / systems
architect / devops guy, in the financial / insurance industry as a senior
engineer.

I currently do mostly Ruby on Rails on the JVM, Java, some Scala, some
Python/Flask. I manage my deployments with Ansible, on CentOS and Ubuntu. Can
rapidly pick up whatever is needed. I create scalable system architectures in
the cloud. I do mostly back-end work but I end up solving my teams' front-end
issues.

[http://in.linkedin.com/in/bulzak](http://in.linkedin.com/in/bulzak)

keywords: cloud, MySQL, AWS, Javascript, Java, Play Framework, Spring,
Hibernate, HornetQ, Torquebox, ElasticSearch, Ruby, Rails, playing with Erlang
and Vert.x, Python, Flask, Redis

Email: my username (at) zurbia.com

------
ark15
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based in TX)

I am originally a full stack enterprise software engineer with focus on
building web/backend applications on HTML5 & JAVA stack.

\--

I have realized that my ability to communicate equally effectively with
business and technical people adds way more value than utilizing just my
technical skill set.

I remain my client's single point of contact for everything from signing
contracts to pointing to the line of code under discussion but I work with a
small but top notch technical team (off shore) where everyone takes pride in
their craft.

It helps me keep our rates considerably low compared to my full time rates and
provide terrific value at a really good price point.

My current clients (individual groups within large enterprises) love this
approach.

\--

Keywords: JAVA, springframework, Sencha (ExtJS/Touch,Architect), JavaScript,
JAX-RS, JAX-WS, enterprise applications

Contact info in my profile.

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote - Travel Possible

Experienced pair of software developers with a history in startups. Proficient
in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node'];
      * Clojure  '(Compojure)
      * Haskell, Go (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing. Previous engagements include
Getaround, Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, Swiftstack, and Changetip,
among others.

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
fn
SEEKING WORK - Remote OK (or Toronto)

I am a full-stack web developer and have been freelancing for a couple years
now -- previously I was the CTO/cofounder of an acquired startup, and I have
more than a decade of professional development experience under my belt.

My preferred weapon of choice is Ruby on Rails and its associated stack --
I've been working with Rails for 8 years, so I know the entire stack and
ecosystem backwards and forwards. Other alphabet soup: Coffeescript, jQuery,
Heroku, AWS, Ubuntu, Vagrant, etc.

I am looking for contract/freelance work on large or small projects alike. I
frequently work with US and other international companies remotely (with site
visits if necessary).

Contact: fredngo at gmail dot com

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/fredngo](http://www.linkedin.com/in/fredngo)

------
goldfeld
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in Rio, available to travel.

I'm a junior developer with the most experience at the frontend (JavaScript
and CoffeeScript), however now I'm heavily invested in and mostly looking for
work in Clojure and ClojureScript, be it backend, frontend or non-web systems.
I am entirely capable of desiging and architecting sytems and libraries on my
own, but I'm also keen on working with remote teams.

I'm currently knee-deep in ClojureScript + Nodejs (working on a curses UI lib
and cli tools), see some ongoing open source work of mine over at
[https://github.com/longstorm](https://github.com/longstorm)

As well as my general github,
[https://github.com/goldfeld](https://github.com/goldfeld)

You can get in touch at vic@longstorm.org

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a web application developer with a full understanding of taking projects
from idea to reality, and the full technology stack needed to make such an
application come to life.

Languages I've use: PHP, Java, Perl, JavaScript Environments I've worked in:
LAMP, Windows, Linux, BSD, VAX Databases I've stored data in: MySQL, MSSQL,
Postgres Frameworks I've used: Zend, jQuery, Struts, Spring, JavaFX, CakePHP

Most professional experience is in the back end web development realm, with
some "moonlighting" with desktop and mobile application development

Preference given for long term projects.

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed](http://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed)

If my skillset would be useful to your project or needs, please contact me at
creedis at gmail dot com

------
danenania
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY or Remote

Smooth Conversion is a small web/mobile development and design shop that
focuses especially on product-market fit, effective development processes, and
growing user bases.

Don't let our business-orientation fool you--we are hardcore polyglot
developers with a passion for building powerful, robust, scalable systems and
elegant, intuitive user interfaces. But we don't just want to build great
products, we want to build successful products. Excellent implementation is
certainly important, but it's just one part of the recipe. We take a holistic
approach that ensures you're getting all the other stuff right too.

We have packages available for almost any budget, so please get in touch:
commence@smoothconversion.com

You can learn more about us at www.smoothconversion.com

------
songc
SEEKING FREELANCER

Songspace ([https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)) Nashville TN or
remote Songspace is building a new data management system and songwriting tool
to power the next phase of the music industry. One part creative app for
songwriters & artists (think Evernote) and one part content management system
/ API for labels and publishers, we utilize the creative process to aggregate
assets and data (recordings, lyrics, and copyright ownership details, and
music metadata) for music enterprises.

We're looking for a developer for the following positions:

iOS developer

For more information visit [https://songspace.com/open-positions-at-
songspace](https://songspace.com/open-positions-at-songspace) or email
chris@songspace.com

~~~
DanWeatherby
I work in Business Development for a web/mobile app development agency called
VRASA (Vrasa.com)-- I think we'd be a good fit.

Is there a time this week you're available for a phone or Skype conversation?

Dan Weatherby Director of Business Development (678) 266-7321 Nashville, TN

"I sweat the small stuff to ensure your brand will be remembered."

Portfolio Highlights

Deavor.com CullApp.com MilknSugar.com ChangeGoat.com

------
paf31
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles (remote or local)

Experienced developer with a strong background in Mathematics looking for
small to medium projects (approx. 20 hrs/week). Keywords: C#, F#, Java, Scala,
Haskell, Javascript, TypeScript

Specialties: Domain specific languages (DSLs), Compiler implementation,
Framework implementation, Statistics, Geometry

I enjoy writing reliable code in strongly typed functional languages, or using
the techniques of strongly-typed functional programming in other languages.

GitHub: [http://github.com/paf31](http://github.com/paf31),
[http://github.com/purescript](http://github.com/purescript)

Website/Resume/Blog: [http://functorial.com](http://functorial.com)

Contact: my username at cantab dot net

------
jayhuang
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver/Remote

Struggling to find a web developer who understands your business?

I am Jay Huang, a full stack web developer and consultant based in Vancouver,
B.C. Having co-founded of 2 of the largest communities on the internet
dedicated to Windows, Windows7Center.com and Windows8Center.com (2008~2011) —
I have experience taking projects from conception to a thriving business. This
experience allows me to better understand your business and solve your most
important problems.

What I can do for you:

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Frontend/backend Development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, etc)

* Wordpress themes and modifications

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* Responsive design (RWD)

[http://jayhuang.org](http://jayhuang.org)

Linkedin:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay)

------
Pephers
SEEKING WORK - Front-End Developer - Copenhagen, Denmark - Remote or local

I've just launched my own agency, 51ˢᵗ, and am looking for work from the end
of June. I've been working as a front-end developer since 2009 both as
freelance and as an employee for a successful danish startup for the past 3
years.

I do responsive web design, client-side JavaScript applications, scalable,
modular (S)CSS, optimization of existing websites both decreasing page load
times and on site performance improvements such as animations. I also work
with PHP and Python/Flask.

I'm happy to do both on-site or remote work, and both Europe and US time-zones
are fine.

If you're interested feel free to contact me on cr@fiftyfir.st or check out
[http://fiftyfir.st](http://fiftyfir.st).

------
lukes
SEEKING WORK - London (remote)

Over my 12 years as a developer I have completed countless web applications
for companies ranging from small startups to established companies building
new products.

My top priorities are to deliver projects on time and on budget, with clean,
maintainable and sensibility tested code.

I am comfortable across the whole stack, using mostly Rails, LESS/SASS and
jQuery/Spine/Backbone to deliver rich, responsive sites. Recently I have
started working with two additional excellent developers, so can deliver
larger projects if required.

I tend to work either for companies building a new application but lack the
man power internally, or new companies seeking to develop the initial version
of their product.

Contact me at luke@sketchconsulting.com and I can provide further details.

------
mgl
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Poland)

We are a full-stack team building complex web application in Java
(JPA/Hibernate, Spring, Play, Bootstrap/HTML5, Javascript/JQuery, etc.) with
heavy back-end background (trading platforms, crowdfunding websites, document
processing, etc.) gained delivering high throughput and low latency systems
for investment banks and insurance companies. Currently working remotely in
Scrum with great success with a number of clients based in the UK and US but
always looking for new challenges. As we are based in Poland, EU our rates
start at $50 per hour.

You can find more about us here: [http://codedose.com](http://codedose.com) or
just drop me a line at mg at codedose dot com.

------
joelhumphrey
SEEKING WORK - Arcadia, CA - Onsite or Remote

Over 15 years of front-end/back-end web development with solid experience in
responsive design, unit testing and delivering secure, maintainable code. I
have excellent communication skills and always respond quickly to requests.
Opportunities that I am actively seeking:

• WordPress theme and plugin development

• CMS troubleshooting - Joomla, WordPress and Drupal

• Tutoring/mentoring aspiring developers

Skills: CSS, XSLT, MySQL, PHP, Java, JavaScript, AJAX, jQuery, Apache web
server, Git, Google Analytics, Photoshop

\-----------------------------------

Give me a call if you see a good fit for your project.

Phone number, email and examples of work in profile:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=joelhumphrey](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=joelhumphrey)

------
arohner
SEEKING FREELANCER

Remote or Austin, TX

Founder & CTO of a startup of 14 employees, consisting of 11 engineers. 5
years experience managing engineering teams of 5-11 developers. Skilled in
backend engineering, system architecture, distributed systems, performance
optimization.

\- Worldwide Clojure expert, I have commits in Clojure core and most of the
libraries used to run a Clojure web stack. 6 years full time experience in
Clojure (7 is the maximum possible!). \- Strong Linux Ops knowledge, I've
shipped kernel modules. Built, deployed and monitored the production AWS
cluster, consisting of 100 cr1.8xlarges.

\- Enough javascript to build UI features, but need the help of a designer to
make it not look terrible. \- Proficient, but rusty in: C, C++, Java, Python,
Ruby.

~~~
presty
I think you mean "SEEKING WORK" :)

[btw, why are you leaving your company?)

------
illyism
SEEKING WORK - Kortrijk, Belgium or Remote

I'm from Belgium, student and I'm looking to increase my income by doing one
small job each month. But you can still contact me as I'll be looking for more
and higher paid work in July, August and September.

I'm skilled and experienced in modern front-end development, take a look at my
work as it speaks for itself. I'm renowned in javascript and mostly use
node.js for back-end development. I'm always using Grunt, less.js, jade and
others depending on the project.

I have no fear of the back-end and can find my way around python + pyramid,
node + express, python + webapp2, node + kraken. I also have experience in
linux server administration and nginx.

Most of the work that I do has to function great, together with a great user
experience and design. I'm a traditional, educated print and web designer and
I used to make logos, icons and interfaces. Now I'm doing my best with
learning development and combining both. Check out my work and you might
agree.

Email in profile. Let me know how I can help you.

\---

My work: design, front-end, back-end, servers

[1] [http://reddit.music.player.il.ly/](http://reddit.music.player.il.ly/)
node, express, javascript, redis

[2] [http://instaghent.com/](http://instaghent.com/) python, postgres

[3] [http://adobe.breach.il.ly/](http://adobe.breach.il.ly/) node, express,
leveldb

\---

My website & more.

[1] [http://www.illyism.com/](http://www.illyism.com/)

[2] [http://il.ly/](http://il.ly/)

[3] [https://github.com/illyism/](https://github.com/illyism/)

[4] [https://dribbble.com/illyism](https://dribbble.com/illyism)

------
jayshahtx
SEEKING WORK - remote (based in Austin)

Hire me to analyze/curate large data sets, extract insights, and build
predictive models. Significant experience in Information Retrieval, Machine
Learning, general data science

Previous work:

\- Used machine learning to automate $1MM service at Umbel (Austin Startup)-
recommended ads for clients to run o Facebook by analyzing 1B+ data points,
forecast ad prices with 98% accuracy

\- Used local Twitter sentiment to predict quality of life (model used to
predict poverty rates, population density, etc)

\- [Current] Using machine learning forecast concert ticket prices

I'm a triple major student at UT Austin with an almost perfect GPA. Graduating
this year, lover of all data. Email me at jayshahtx [at] gmail dot com or
visit me at www.jayshah.me

------
RailsYard
Seeking | Remote | Located in NYC | Can fly out to your location to understand
your vision

We are a small team of three entrepreneurs who design, develop, and market.

We've built 6 of our own startups from scratch. 5 have been profitable. 2 have
been acquired.

We also consult for other companies that have a great vision. We've had the
honor of working with companies like Chegg, StubHub, BizFilings, The Knot, and
Zulily.

Our work: [http://www.emprivo.com](http://www.emprivo.com)

We focus on outcomes.

Designing great experiences, coding in Ruby on Rails, and driving traffic are
all part of the equation.

But our focus is _always_ on the outcome.

Lets talk: contact [at] emprivo [.] com

[http://www.emprivo.com/](http://www.emprivo.com/)

------
darka
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Edinburgh, UK

I'm a software engineer based in Edinburgh, Scotland.

I have experience navigating complicated frameworks and working with a wide
variety of projects, including front-end developent, automated testing systems
for startups, and internal tools for Google.

Skills: Python, PHP, HTML5, CSS, Javascript, jQuery, Facebook API, MySQL, C++,
Chef, AWS, Linux system administration

Website: [http://dariuss.net/](http://dariuss.net/)

LinkedIn:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/scdarius](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/scdarius)

Github: [https://github.com/darka/](https://github.com/darka/)

E-mail: darius.scerb@gmail.com

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, South India

You might be in need of a complete branding experience covering everything
from logos to stationery to social media graphics and email signatures. Or you
might need just a quick logo and a website or a slick new UI design for your
latest app. Either way, if you need designs done, I'm your man. I have over 7
years of experience in designing brands and developing front-ends for apps and
websites, a selected few of which are available for perusal over at my
portfolio site[0] and on dribbble[1].

For inquiries, my email is in my profile.

    
    
      [0] http://dffrnt.com
      [1] http://dribbble.com/vjk2005

------
ninthpath
SEEKING WORK: Remote only (SF Bay Area based)

I’m an IOS developer looking for full or part time work. I can also do some
Python scripting.

Recent work:

[http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211](http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211)

Learn Chinese - a travel phrasebook app. I did all the design, ux, and coding
myself. I have a few more versions queued up. The Spanish version should be
released in a month or so.

Old side project:

[http://www.shirtfighter.com](http://www.shirtfighter.com)

Vote for the funniest shirt. It’s like Facemash in the “Social Network” movie,
but for t-shirts. Tech stack used: Rails, Heroku, AWS, HTML, CSS, Javascript,
jQuery

Contact: dev@ninthpath.com

------
logn
SEEKING WORK - remote

Consulting on web scraping projects ($100/hr). Also, I built
[http://screenslicer.com](http://screenslicer.com) (an automatic, zero-config
web scraper which costs $80/instance/month) and am happy to integrate this
into your project at a very affordable rate ($15/hr).

dan@machinepublishers.com

[https://machinepublishers.com](https://machinepublishers.com)

[http://screenslicer.com](http://screenslicer.com)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danhollingsworth/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danhollingsworth/)

------
kiliancs
SEEKING WORK / Remote

Expertise: System Integration, IBM Maximo, Full Stack Web Developer, Software
Developer

Skills: Java, C#, Python, Lua, XML, PHP, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, LESS, SASS,
Symphony2, MSSQL, Oracle Database, PostgreSQL MySQL, SOAP, jQuery, MooTools,
IBM Maximo (Tivoli platform), BIRT, Git, SVN, Photoshop, API design.

I'm looking for remote work on IBM Maximo, integration of systems or
web/mobile/desktop software development.

I'm currently collaborating with several organizations remotely with great
satisfaction for everyone.

Website: [http://www.aktive.cat/](http://www.aktive.cat/) Email:
kilian@aktive.cat

------
AndroidJedi
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (California, U.S.)

I'm an experienced Android Developer, developing Android mobile apps for
phones and tablets using: Android Native Development, Object Oriented
Development, Android SDK, Eclipse IDE, Java, SQLite, XML and Linux.

I have Android app project experience, including: concept development, project
planning, research, algorithm development, programming, testing, debugging,
publishing apps to the Google Play store and product maintenance.

Resume:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf)

Please contact me at: ken dot compxpress at gmail dot com

------
robertnealan
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote or Travel

UI/UX Designer & Frontend Developer with a penchant for clean, responsive
layouts. Experience with HTML5, CSS3, SCSS + Compass, LESS, javascript,
jQuery, AWS, and currently working with nodeJS/Express.

Company portfolio at [http://atomidesign.com](http://atomidesign.com), more
recent work includes
[http://californianaturel.com](http://californianaturel.com) and
[http://mainlandskateandsurf.com](http://mainlandskateandsurf.com).

Additional work available upon request.

Contact: rob@atomidesign.com

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK – Chicago, IL (remote preferred)

============================================================

Designer, developer, UX geek. Available for part-time/quickie consulting.

Looking to help teams work through UX/flow issues and come up with fun ways to
handle things like user onboarding, feature development, and general
improvement of product experience.

Easiest point of entry, a one page report/review of your app in its current
state. This includes: quick tips for improvement, high-level issues, and
recommendations for long-term development of the experience. Offering this for
$999.

Interested? me@ryanglover.net.

============================================================

------
jnet
Seeking Work - Remote(part time)

I am a full stack web application developer looking to make some additional
income. Ideally <= 16 hours per week

My stack: \- C# ASP.NET web forms \- Java( a small project in Play 1x) \-
Python( I do my personal projects in python) \- PHP(I've done some small
projects in PHP, I am not an expert in it though) \- JavaScript( I use
JavaScript extensively, mostly plain js but some frameworks like knockout as
well) \- CSS( have used bootstrap and other frameworks, I haven't used pre-
processors like less/sass) \- HTML

linkedin www.linkedin.com/in/jdnetzky/ email jdnetzky at gmail dot com

------
redouane
SEEKING WORK - Remote - might consider onsite

generalist software developer here, mainly a python guy, i can do modern web
development, desktop apps, backend servers, reporting / sql, scripting and
more.

recent work inculude: \- writing an extensible realtime telecom CDR data
processing server, using a python stack \- design and deployment of a log
analysis solution using python, elasticsearch, logstash, and kibana

python frameworks:flask, django, sqlalchemy, pyside/qt, other: linux, rdbms,
sql, redis, elasticsearch, crawling, software architecture / design patterns,
distributed systems and more.

my contact info is on my profile

------
ploureiro
SEEKING WORK - Android Developer in Adelaide, Australia (will consider remote
work / in other cities)

I am an experienced Android developer (nearly 5 years of Android development).
I have a very deep knowledge of the Android SDK and of Android UI/UX
guidelines which is essential to create great Android apps with an "Android"
feeling.

While in London I have worked for great companies like IG Group (the largest
global CFD provider) and Bloomberg.

You can find my Stack Overflow, LinkedIn and portfolio in:

[http://pedroloureiro.net/portfolio/](http://pedroloureiro.net/portfolio/)

hn@pedroloureiro.net

Thanks

------
randomwalk152
Seeking Work: Toronto, Canada / Remote

My situation: Currently I'm working in algorithmic trading in NYC, but for
various reasons I will be moving to Toronto sometime soon. This is my first
time posting something like this, but it may be worth a shot. Therefore I am
looking for something either remote or in the Toronto area.

Qualifications:

\- PhD in applied math from one of the top US schools

\- Knowledgeable in machine learning, statistics, optimization, graph theory,
etc.

\- Fluent in a multitude of programming languages

Things I would be interested in working with: - Haskell, Erlang, GPUs, FPGAs,
ZeroMQ, C++11, (or other cool stuff)

Contact me at randomwalk152 % gmail % com

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

I help startups get more users/customers from existing (or new) traffic. I do
this by analyzing your conversion funnel and then optimizing it with tactics
like A/B testing, automated emails, collecting feedback, etc. Not tracking
your funnel? I can help with that too.

I don't just give drive-by advice. I write code, copywrite, setup A/B tests,
setup email lists, configure Analytics, ... whatever it takes.

More info, case studies, and testimonials here:
[http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co)

Contact me directly at: greg[at]gkogan[dot]co.

------
gault8121
Seeking Freelancer - Designer / Front End Developer

Quill is a web app that provides interactive writing lessons. Quill is a free
site, and we're an open source, nonprofit organization. Quill launched eight
months ago, and we now have 10,000 students using the site, with 2,000
students using the site daily. We were recently awarded a grant from the Gates
Foundation, and we'd now like to commit to a visual update of the site. We're
looking for a designer/front end developer who can update our aesthetic and
implement those changes.

Contact me at peter@quill.org

~~~
iduuck
Wrote you a mail!

------
geekuillaume
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Lyon, France - MEAN Stack

I'm a Fullstack Web Developer specialized in the MEAN Stack. I work mostly
with Startup and help them build a great product quickly. UI / UX are domains
that I highly consider and I always put them at the center of my projects.

Having experience in entrepreneurship, it bring me to see further the code, no
to create a website but a real product that will catch attention.

[http://besson.co/](http://besson.co/)

[https://github.com/geekuillaume](https://github.com/geekuillaume)

guillaume@besson.co

------
moron4hire
SEEKING WORK - Alexandria, VA or Remote

I'm an OLTP project mercenary. I work directly with business stakeholders to
rapidly design and build projects in enterprise settings.

I am very well versed in C#, ASP.NET, JavaScript/HTML/CSS, and SQL Server. I
am also competent in Java and Node.JS.

If you're ready to _start now_ and need your project done in _only a few
months_ , contact me through LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/sean-
mcbeth/6/727/378](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/sean-mcbeth/6/727/378)

------
twfarland
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Part-time/One-off contracts.

I specialise in front-end web design/development, but also do solid backend
dev in nodejs/golang/racket. I've > 8 years experience working in startups,
corporate environments, and agencies. Currently available 20 hours per week.
Rate 50 EUR/hr

CV: [http://twfarland.github.io/](http://twfarland.github.io/) Github:
[https://githib.com/twfarland/](https://githib.com/twfarland/)

------
nhangen
SEEKING FREELANCER/S

Remote or Tampa, FL

We build eCommerce products and themes for WordPress, namely IgnitionDeck
[http://IgnitionDeck.com](http://IgnitionDeck.com)

We're in need of designers and front-end developers to help us design and
build new themes, landing pages, and product designs. Designers needn't know
WordPress, but front-end devs should.

If you're both, that's great, but you don't have to be. This is long-term
project work that could evolve into a part-time gig for the right person/s.

info at virtuosgiant dot com

------
madhurjain
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in India

Full-Stack Developer

    
    
      * Javascript / AngularJS / NodeJS
      * Android / iOS Native or Hybrid
      * PHP Laravel, CodeIgniter
      * Desktop Applications - C#, Delphi
      * and everything in between
    

We are a team of 5 based out of a small town in India. We have worked for
clients around the world and are aware of nuances of remote working. We
believe in delivering quality. We are good with building product MVPs.

Feel free to get in touch at madhur@pleximus.com for work references

------
brandonhsiao
SEEKING WORK as a full-stack web developer. Mostly Python for backend and
CoffeeScript for frontend, though I know most of the important languages.

\---

Stuff I've built:

* [http://betatype.io](http://betatype.io)

* [http://prototypefor2345.com](http://prototypefor2345.com)

* [http://robotgame.org](http://robotgame.org)

* [http://rokumo.com](http://rokumo.com)

\---

Resume: [http://brandonhsiao.com/code.html](http://brandonhsiao.com/code.html)

Email: bh@betatype.io

------
glenscott1
SEEKING WORK - Norwich, UK or remote

I have 12 years professional experience building sites and applications with
open source technologies. I am an ex-Yahoo engineer, I am reliable, and I get
stuff done.

I can build you a MVP quickly, or give you advice on scaling your application
to thousands of users. I am also very comfortable working with large legacy
code bases.

More backend focused (PHP, Perl, Python or Ruby) than front-end, but have good
experience of working with standards- compliant HTML, CSS, JS as well as
JQuery and D3.

glen@yellowsquare.info

------
zura
SEEKING WORK - Remote or periodical onsite. Based in Georgia, Europe.

Experienced C++ engineer with a diverse background, including systems
programming and rich cross-platform software development.

Interested in projects involving:

C++, C, Go (Golang), Erlang, Prolog, Haskell

Games, AI; Systems programming; Complex desktop or server systems; wxWidgets,
Qt; Mobile apps; Logic and functional programming;
Compilers/Interpreters/semantics

github: [https://github.com/zura-kh](https://github.com/zura-kh)

E-mail: zura.jobs 'at gmail.com

------
csbartus
SEEKING WORK - remote or onsite - Web designer and developer

I'm one of the few unicorns available today.

From consulting to deployment I can help you to deliver your message across
all devices and browsers.

Working with me you'll get more. A product instead of a simple website.

\- Styleguide Driven Design & Development

\- Atomic Web Design

\- Mobile First Responsive Web Design

\- Project Timeline and Documentation

\- Standards Compliance

\- Integration with Ecosystems

I can start immediately. Please contact me via email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com
or Skype: csbartus.

More details: [http://its-csongor.com](http://its-csongor.com)

------
amac
SEEKING FREELANCER: Marketer (remote).

PROJECT: Help build an iOS classifieds app.

MOTIVATION: Making it easier to sell your stuff. (and to a lesser extent,
discover new stuff to buy)

SKILLS: Digital marketing e.g. email marketing, social media, pr etc plus
analytical skills e.g. google analytics. The project is called 'Octopus' and
our temporary website is at octopus.org. My e-mail address and more about me
is in my profile. Get in touch with any questions, or ask them here and I'll
try to get back to you.

------
grimtrigger
Seeking Work - NYC(New York City) or Remote

I'm a full stack web developer based in New York City. My bread and butter is
Javascript, Backbone, PHP, and mySQL. I also have experience with
Phonegap/Cordova.

Skills: HTML(5), CSS(3), Bootstrap, Javascript, jQuery, jQuery UI, jQuery
Mobile, Underscore.js, JSON, AJAX, Backbone.js, D3.js, PHP, mySQL,
Cordova/PhoneGap, Git, Photoshop

You can see more of my info at
[http://aakilfernandes.com](http://aakilfernandes.com)

------
professorTuring
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - InfoSec

I would like to help your enterprise with your security concerns in the
development life cycle (SDLC security). I can also work with you in different
security areas, I just believe this should be the more attractive to people
around here.

We will walk together and I will enable you to achieve your goals in a secure
way. Just smart security for your business.

I am seeking for my first remote work so I will give the first an special
rate.

Contact me here or at my e-mail professorTuring-at-gmail...

------
kidsil
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Over 15 Years Web development experience (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

Skill set: Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes, you
name it - I've done it), JavaScript (jQuery/Backbone/some Angular), Django
(more Python than Django).

Seeking: Part Time (<25 hours a week), prepared to increase time eventually
for ongoing projects. The more of a challenge it is, the more motivated I am
to dig deeper.

Location: Germany, Working Remote only.

Contact: admin@kidsil.net

------
williamwrites
SEEKING WORK either local Tallahassee, FL, USA or remote Love writing, am
seeking documentation, RFP, and RFP response projects; successful history of
nonprofit funding requests workflows, manuals, templates, web content,
audience analysis, very successful with creating productive and effective
collaboration among board members I deliver clarity, succinctly and
accurately. I work to earn referrals. William william AT the biggs group DOT
com

------
up_and_up
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Michigan.

Looking for part-time fullstack RUBY, RAILS, or Devops based projects.

Midwest billing rates.

Senior Developer 8+ years exp.

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps and Backbone.js

* 3rd party API integrations. Custom gems and plugins

* Manage the server, with or without chef

* Mysql, Postgres or MongoDB

* MVP/prototypes

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

More: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

For project inquiries send an email to: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com
=================

------
ysubach2
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2/CEST timezone)

Senior software engineer: 12 years in web and mobile applications development.
Seeking remote contract work.

Possess knowledge of multiple technologies and platforms: PHP, NodeJS, Python,
Groovy/Grails, iOS, HTML5. Please check my website and contact me for getting
more details.

Website: [http://yurisubach.com/services](http://yurisubach.com/services) |
Email: ysubach@gmail.com | Skype: ysubach

------
jkaykin
SEEKING WORK: Remote.

I have been writing code for more than 4 years now. I am a motivated, self-
taught developer and my work on many projects has driven my strengths: Ruby on
Rails/Sinatra/Padrino, HTML, CSS, Javascript. I can manage a completely new
development project or pick up where another developer left off. I pride
myself on working closely with my clients and love working on new, exciting
projects.

Looking forward to working with you!

Email: jkaykin@gmail.com

------
pa7
SEEKING WORK - remote (based in Austria)

I'm a Web Developer with a strong interest in data visualization, product
management, and mathematics.

I'm the author of heatmap.js, nude.js and many other projects.

Find out more about me on my website: [http://www.patrick-
wied.at](http://www.patrick-wied.at)

-

My ideal client would need my services in frontend development and/or data
visualization.

-

Github: [https://github.com/pa7](https://github.com/pa7)

------
samtechie
SEEKING WORK -- Uganda, but prefer remote work

Full stack web developer with 3+ years experience in Rails and most recently
Laravel. Am mostly language agnostic but I have solid experience with
Ruby,Java,PHP,Javascript and most recently Clojure. Am looking for 10 - 30
hour engagements per week. Github
:[https://github.com/samtechie/](https://github.com/samtechie/) Contact:
ws@bitways.net

------
mnn7k
SEEKING WORK (Remote or Local in Toronto, ON)

I am a Senior Mobile developer experienced in developing anything from tiny
prototypes to epic projects I have developed over 18 applications/games and
maintained the highest performance standards within a diverse range of
positions.

My primary development areas include:

\- iOS Application

\- iOS Games

\- Android Games

Right now I am interested in a quality freelance project as I have taken a
break from my full-time job.

You can reach me at mkaseem87(at)yahoo.com for more details.

------
anthony_franco
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based in San Francisco)

I'm a full stack Rails developer with experience building and scaling my own
startups. I've built consumer applications that served millions of users, as
well as profitable SaaS applications targeted at businesses. Check out my
website to learn more: [http://sanfranlabs.com](http://sanfranlabs.com).

Email me to say hello: anthony@sanfranlabs.com

------
karlcoelho1
SEEKING WORK - Remote also

To make things simple, I'm a freelance Ruby and JavaScript developer. I
constantly work with Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, Node.js, Express, Ember,
Backbone, Angular, CoffeeScript, jQuery, and APIs. I often use PostgreSQL and
MySQL.

[http://karlcoelho.com](http://karlcoelho.com)

[https://github.com/karlcoelho](https://github.com/karlcoelho)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, hardware developer

I do rapid hardware/electronics/robotics development, focusing on getting from
idea to prototype quickly. Extensive experience with 3d printing and motion
control. Prefer to work on open source hardware, this is reflected in rates. I
will not do work that's intended to result in patents, nor will I sign an NDA.
Contact me at kliment at 0xfb.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Hello! I am looking for programming gigs related to web scraping. I use
Beautifulsoup, a Python based library for scraping and I love it. So far I
have used it to scrap data from Amazon, Rakuten(former Buy.com),NewEgg and
HackerNews and automated modules like placing an order, contacts management,
price comparison tools and various other things.

If interested, shoot me an email to kadnan(at)gmail.com

------
wordsaretoys
SEEKING WORK - New Hampshire area or remote

I'm a former C/C++ developer transitioning into Android and Javascript
development, with five apps in the Play Store and more on the way. I'm
available for part-time engagements, 25-30 hours/week. You can see my work at
([http://www.wordsaretoys.com/portfolio](http://www.wordsaretoys.com/portfolio)).

------
flaviucu
SEEKING WORK - remote (Romania) 5years+ front-end and backend (mostly backend)
Web developer. Working with PHP (with frameworks too - like codeigniter).
Plugin implementation for WordPress and CS-Cart Have been working as an
employee for 3 years, but I want to try freelancing for now. For more
information about me and my qualifications please contact me at
flaviu@cimpan.ro

------
gregkerzhner
Seeking Work: Remote (USA).
[http://www.gregkerzhner.com](http://www.gregkerzhner.com)

Full stack web developer available for projects big or small. Expertise with
rich single page applications using Angular.js, Ruby on Rails and Node.js.
Data visualization using D3.js. Formal education: Computer Science at Duke
University.

Contact: gregkerzhner (at) g-m-a-i-l

------
felixrabe
SEEKING WORK - remote (based in Switzerland)

I create and design full-stack web applications.

Current tech: HTML5, JavaScript / CoffeeScript, Git, Bash, TDD

Past tech: Python, Ruby, Java, ... - I have been programming for 20+ years.

To contact me, you'll find my email address on
[http://rabe.io](http://rabe.io). My rates for small business clients start at
$60 per hour.

------
amanda5885
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote, anywhere.

We're an established security/privacy service looking to launch a new web app.
We're looking for someone who has previous experience launching a complex web
app that can scale. Need to be available to start asap and work on the project
full time to completion. Please forward your CV to pc76xnpwp3@snkmail.com

------
egze
SEEKING WORK - Hamburg/Germany or Remote

We are a young web agency helping startups with development and design. We can
translate your idea into a successful web product, all the way from concept to
completion.

What we can do:

* App Design, UI / UX

* All kinds of projects with Ruby on Rails

* Full-Text search with Elasticsearch

Check out our website to learn more: [http://byteflip.de](http://byteflip.de)

------
hnbusiness1
SEEKING WORK Remote or US (Have a green card) | Full & Part Time | Remote

-9 years of experience in sales, business development, marketing and business consulting in technology sector

-5 years of experience in product development

-7 years of experience in project management

-can help define business strategy, product strategy, program strategy

-can acquire real users for startups within short period of time

Available at hnbusiness1@gmail.com

------
molsongolden
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Mid-Atlantic, or Project-based travel

One of the few non-programmers here, I'm a CPA who can wear multiple hats and
generally help to get projects out the door.

* Project Management

* Financial Statement Prep

* Ad Hoc Analysis

* Business Plan Creation

* Strategic Planning

* Accounting System & Internal Control Planning

* QuickBooks Setup & Training

hnbusinessguy@gmail.com

I'm working on a new website and will have it up for next month's posting.

------
dj_axl
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles, CA - Onsite or Remote

14+ years experience as enterprise software engineer/architect including
scalable n-tier web applications serving millions of users.

Keywords: C#, SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MySQL, DBA, ASP.NET, MVC, SOA, web
services, Python, R, C, machine learning

los [dot] angeles [dot] engineer [dot] 310 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
bglenn09
SEEKING WORK: Remote (based in New York, NY)

I'm a Sencha specialist looking for Sencha Touch and ExtJS projects. I code
full-stack (Rails and Node.js on the back-end) so would be interested in full-
stack projects as well as client-only projects.

Please email me at barry[at]barrypeerless[dot]com if I could be of help.
Thanks!

------
callmeed
SEEKING FREELANCER (remote)

I need a Lua developer or someone with similar experience (Ruby, Python, etc.)
who wants to pick it up as they go.

I have an almost-completed Adobe Lightroom Plugin that I need completed. The
SDK uses Lua. After that, I have a second plugin I need developed (likely more
of a fork of the first).

Email is in my profile.

------
theboss
I'm seeking work to freelance as a security consultant on short engagements or
small projects. Because of this my going rate is quite low.

I specialize in webapp security, cryptography, android security, and love PHP
(developers nightmare is a hackers dream).

Contact me at my profile's email address

~~~
logn
Your profile has no email address. The _email_ field doesn't show publicly, so
it needs to also be in _about_ field.

~~~
theboss
Ah thanks I never realized.

------
apineda
SEEKING WORK - remote javascript, python, data viz, svg

[https://github.com/alexpineda](https://github.com/alexpineda)
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexpineda77](http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexpineda77)

------
brickcap
SEEKING WORK

Remote Open to travel

Stack: nodejs, erlang ,couchdb,lucene,elasticsearch

stackoverflow : [http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-jiwan-
sharma](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-jiwan-sharma)

email: akshatjiwan@gmail.com

------
anderspetersson
SEEKING WORK - Sweden based - Remote prefered

Python/Django developer with frontend experience.

I'm looking for interesting Django projects while I'm bootstraping my own
company.

My rate is $75/hr, lower for bigger projects.

See www.anderspetersson.se for more info.

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER, remote

I am looking for a freelancer to help me finish a mac app I have been working
on. You need to have fairly good understanding of cocoa and the application
API in general.

You can find my details in my profile

------
ryanschmidt_
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote US or NE Ohio (Canton, Akron)

Small dev/design shop seeking additional developers who enjoy working with
Drupal and doing things the "Drupal way".

ryan (at) sky catch fire (dot) com

------
Mankhool
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (or Vancouver,BC)

iOS Dev to continue work on One Degree
([http://www.onedegree.co](http://www.onedegree.co)).

Willing to pay hourly or by feature request.

ceo@onedegree.co

~~~
Mankhool
Filled. Thank you all for your replies and encouragement!

------
nperson
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Hamburg, Germany)

I'm a professional full stack PHP developer with 10+ years experience.
[http://nperson.de](http://nperson.de)

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK - remote or UK

5+ years experience with python and perl web scraping, cloud services,
databases and linux administration. will be available about 3-4 weeks from now
for new projects.

email dmn001 at gmail

------
pastullo
SEEKING WORK - Cape Town - Remote

Proficient in: Ruby on Rails PHP (Laravel) Javascript (node) Responsive Design

Helped build MVP for few startups here such as washr.co.za (RoR) or simple CMS
websites

flacchio@gmail.com

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

[http://masswerks.com](http://masswerks.com)

We work with startups and internet companies to design and develop their
product.

* App Design

* UI / UX

* Interfaces

* Mobile design

* Front-end development

Email marco@masswerks.com to get started

------
jimle-uk
SEEKING WORK - London, remote

Frontend UI/UX/Javascript contractor for startups and creative agencies.
Billed hourly. Open to collaboration. Available now.

@jimle_uk | heightdigital.co.uk

------
krrishd
Well, looks like someone went through a large number of the freelancers'
comments here and downvoted them for no clear reason.

~~~
benatkin
You asked if something was wrong with your post. I don't think there's
anything _wrong_ with it, but IMHO it's vertically longer than it needs to be.
I suggest reducing the number of links at the bottom (the one at the top is
good) and using commas instead of lines to separate items in your lists.

------
ujal
SEEKING WORK -- REMOTE or Cologne, Germany

Developer & Designer

[http://mygnu.com](http://mygnu.com)

------
duckspeaker
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

iOS developer

RESUME: [http://galloj.com/](http://galloj.com/)

------
xytop
Work for freelancers and freelancers for companies:
[http://www.toptal.com/?ref=10185](http://www.toptal.com/?ref=10185)

------
Saied
SEEKING WORK - Freelance _Android_ , _Java_ and _Web_ Developer | Berlin
(Germany), Remote

I WORK FOR LESS MONEY THAN AN ENGINEER IN THE BAY AREA ;)

I have 10 years of experience in development, architecture, concept and
consulting. Frontend and backend development: Java/Java EE, Ruby on Rails,
Javascript/jQuery, HTML5/Haml/ERB, CSS3/SCSS/Bootstrap, XML, PhoneGap.

PORTFOLIO:

\- BMW (the car manufacturer):

\--- Developed an Indoor Navigation System (IPS)

\- Stroeer Media AG (one of the biggest out-of-home advertisers in Europe)

\--- Developed an Android App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.prisma.vooh](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.prisma.vooh)

\--- Integrated Augmented Reality in app: [http://ooh-
tv.com/2012/01/24/germany-strers-mobile-app-now-w...](http://ooh-
tv.com/2012/01/24/germany-strers-mobile-app-now-with-augmented-reality/)

\--- Developed a Ruby on Rails platform for linking ads with their app:
[http://ticket-vooh.stroeer.de/](http://ticket-vooh.stroeer.de/)

\- Schreiner Group (800-people company. They develop security labels)

\--- Developed a high quality Android App for them, which recognizes original
products and fake products by their security labels. Unfortunately not
available on Google Play, because they give it to their customers as an APK...

\- Prisma GmbH (IT Agency)

\--- Developed an Android App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.prisma.snap...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.prisma.snap2life)

\--- Integrated Augmented Reality in app:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnjE4­CoVIM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnjE4­CoVIM)

\--- Tech used in Android App "Usnap" by Wall Decaux (another big out-of-home
advertisers in Europe):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.telequid.u...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.telequid.usnap)

\- FabGate

\--- Developed a Photo & Sound Sharing Android App called Picment:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.picment](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.picment)

\--- Developed a Ruby on Rails backend for the Picment App:
[http://www.picment.co/](http://www.picment.co/)

\--- Developed a 3d-printing marketplace with Ruby on Rails, Haml, SCSS,
Bootstrap, XML, Javascript, jQuery:
[http://www.fabgate.co/en](http://www.fabgate.co/en)

\- German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence (DFKI)

\--- Worked on several Java- and Android-based projects in the area of
semantic web, intelligent UI systems, automotive, virtual reality, driving
simulations

\--- Example: Voice2Social App:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKaAJAePbss](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKaAJAePbss)

\--- Can talk about the other projects in private conversation. Unfortunately
some of the projects are confidential, so I can not talk about all of them.

Btw, I got a master degree in Computer Science (Artificial Intelligence, Data
Mining)

CONTACT:

Email: saied(at)fab-gate(dot)com

Website (needs to be updated):
[http://dev.fabgate.co/?locale=en](http://dev.fabgate.co/?locale=en)

